# Radio Install Above Microwave-complete



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Coffee Maker Install...

















The radio works very good, install was easy. Used velcro to mount remote control on wall above the hot water tank switch. I offset the radio for possible future expansion capacity above the microwave.

Kevin


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Great idea, nicely done









Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice Job Kevin








Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I love this mod







Great Job









Just a few question before I tackle this one.

1 - The hole created by the old radio - How did you cover this up?
2 - The wiring - Did you just pull the wires up and re-route via the black conduit?
3 - Does the space above get warm from the microwave?

Thanks for posting the pics.

Thor


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

My thought too. Did the existing wires, particularly the antenna, reach all the way without extending? Also, the original radio has the two roof speakers wired in mono. Was this an issue getting them wired for stereo?

Thanks for the inspiration


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Looks nice. With all that apart, did you consider venting the microwave outside?

The kitchen cabinet above my microwave at home does not get hot so I would not think it would be a problem with the camper.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I thought about venting the microwave to the outside, but currently we hardly ever use the microwave, we do mostly non-electric camping at this point. But now I know what it would take to add a vent.

The radio ant. cable is plenty long enough, heck it easily reaches the other side to the fridge.

I used the existing power, ground, anten. and speaker wires. I plan on running new speaker wire to clean up the channel thing. But you need a snake or something to pull the wires through the ceiling, which I didn't have lastnight. The existing speaker wires in the ceiling are attached somehow between the skylight and the AC unit, so you can't just pull new wire using the old wires.

The hole from the existing radio, now this is not done yet. We are thinking about making a shelf that hangs a few inches below the cabinet. This fix will be the next project.

The board above the micro is that very thin plywood covered with the white stuff. I cut it with a sheetrock knife, then installed a support bracket on the rear of the radio to hold up the weight.

All in all, it took more time to re-install the microwave than the radio install. Upgrading the speaker wires and adding exterior speaker tap is next on list to make this mod completely done.

Kevin


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Kevin,
Very nice and thanks for the pictures.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Kev:

Just a couple more here. (sorry, can ya tell I'm onto this bad!) How did you get the micro off the wall? And as to the speaker wires, it sounds like they're wired in series or a single line that "T"'s into two. I was afraid of that. Can you explain what you found a little more? Dog gone Outback! Why would they do that!

Thanks!


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Jim,

The microwave... this I learned after removing all of the panels, which you don't have to do.

First remove the white grill at the top above the door, there are two screws, you will need a smaller than normal phillips screwdriver. When that is off, look inside on each side you will see a silver slot head screw/bolt, these secure it to the wall plate.

There are also two white screws that screw up into the cabinet above. When loosening the silver screws, the micro will fall forward so hold on. Unplug it before removing any screws and feed the plug through the hole with grommet, makes it easier.

It really is rather simple, just be ready to grab it when all the screws are out.

The speaker wire does split, I believe it wires from the stereo to the speaker closet the bed and then over to the rearward speaker, but somewhere by the skylight it is fastened, I tried to pull it out but no go. The roof insulation was making it hard to trace out. When I have more time I will investigate further.

This is a simple mod but I think it will work out better.

Let me know if there is anything else.

Good luck

KEvin


----------



## camp4fun (Apr 2, 2005)

Great mod!









We have been thinking about moving our radio. I would like to mount a toaster oven under the counter where the radio is now. Our model is one that didn't come with an oven.









Thanks for the pics and the idea!


----------



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

I must stop adding to the list of things to do. Great mog looks great.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Kevin, it looks like you did a nice job. Not knowing the lay out on the 28 model I don't know if this will help but on my 25 the speaker wire was hung up, I think on the A/C ducting. I think they taped it a little. What I did was to remove the A/C face plate and the side where the main 110 volt wires come into the space between the ceiling and the roof cut it out. This allowed me to get my hand up in to the ceiling area and free the speaker wire. The rest as far as pulling new wires is straight forward, then I replaced the removed section of wood with new and sealed it up. Mine also had a jumper going from speaker 1 to speaker 2, I found no other splices. I like the looks the way you installed the radio but on mine I installed a wire shelf in that area so I am leaning to the spot above the refrige. Hope this helps, Kirk


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

"What I did was to remove the A/C face plate and the side where the main 110 volt wires come into the space between the ceiling and the roof cut it out. "









Kirk: not sure I follow ya on that one. Can you explain a little more ?


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Kirk,

I think you are correct. my wire runs between the skylight and the ac unit. I can get the wire to move up to a point between the two. I took apart the skylight and could see towards the ac unit but the roof insulation was in the way. I need a small stool and a stick to move the insulation to see better. This weekend I will have the proper tools to check it all out.

I will figure it out yet, I will win the battle.

Kevin


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I would love to do this mod. I have studied this idea and have two issues I have to overcome:

1. I have no external antenna. How can I mount an external radio antenna without doing too much damage to my ceiling and roof?

2. How do I install speakers? Where would they mount for optimal listening?

I also have two ideas and wonder if anyone thinks these are feasible ideas:

1. I would like to route the back channels to connections outside, somewhere inside the grill compartment. I would then connect waterproof speakers whenever I set up.

2. I would like to have a seperate stereo input so that I can route the audio output of my television through the stereo. I thought I could install a connector at the back of the television stand.

Reverie


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Jim, when you remove the inside face plate (white cover)to the A/C unit, the space between the ceiling and the roof is acessable and if you need to pull wire or add something this is a way of doing it and a easy way to hide the demo work. Kirk


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanks Kirk


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Reverie said:


> 2. I would like to have a seperate stereo input so that I can route the audio output of my television through the stereo. I thought I could install a connector at the back of the television stand.
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]37883[/snapback]​


Hi Reverie

Be sure the television output & stereo input levels match, and that you use really good quality shielded cable to connect them in order to avoid picking up any other electrical noise. Long input cable runs have a fondness for doing that. Best of luck, looking forward to seeing the report.









Dreamtimers


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

My new radio came with input wires and also one that looks like a overgrown S-video plug







what it is for.

As far as the anten. You could install a power ant. in the refrigerator exhaust cap and when the radio is turned on it would extend via the power ant. connection wire. Retract when off. I already have a ant. this is just a thought.

Basically you can wire anything you want in these campers, just use your creativity. With a snake or wire fish you should be able to route wires through the ceiling or go down underneath, lots of room.

Good luck

Keivn


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Well thanks to this thread I have radio mod fever.









I am currently bouncing around 2 ideas. I gave up on the envision drop down and instead bought a sharp 17" widescreen LCD HDTV for $319...the deal gets better, sharp had a $200 mail in rebate







, It gets better the Tv came in white so it matches the Outback







. If I would have know this ahead of time I would have bought 6 of them.

Back to the radio.

Idea #1 is to replace with a car stereo either mount it where the exisitng radio is utilizing the same method as the 05 Outbacks or move it above the microwave.

Idea #2 is to replace the existing radio with a sony under mount kitchen style stereo. They are on sale right now for under $150. Replacing the ceiling speaker is a given regardless which way I decide to go.

Idea #1 has alot of pros to it but a bit more work required.
Idea #2 is easier because everything is right there and all you need is a screw driver. The con is the stereo is 120v not 12v so I have to install an inverted somewhere. Another benefit that it has external inputs which would be close to my TV location so surround sound is now possible without alot of extra work.

Any suggestion or recommendations? I am very interested hearing from everyone. On a side note...As any found a good location for a subwoofer









Thanks
Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I can just see and hear it now. The birds chirping, the quiet ripple of the St. Lawrence river in the background, as the sleek hull of 38' yawl cuts through the waves, the sound of an occasional car crossing the 1000 Islands International Bridge, and the rumble of the sub woofer coming from Thor's Outback.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I have a suggestion Thor







Sounds like a lot of work, send the tv to me.

John


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Thor,

I have the new radio bracket that my dealer sent to me, I will give it to you for free if you want to install a car radio under the cabinet. It is a black wedge shape thing. Let me know if you want it.

I also have a spare new silver junk radio, brand new, any takers?? Maybe sell on E-Bay?

Kevin


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Modding....Someone else doing the modding for you









Ok John

How about you pick my TT complete my mod list of 20 or so and have it back to me for the weekend. Do you delivery to a campground?









All kidding aside. The space above the microwave - is there enough room for a subwoofer? I figure if I have the TT apart, why not go all the way







Now my DW does not know anything about subwoofers and since it will be hidden







it becomes the perfect male mod









Kevin

Thanks for the offer, once I decide which way to go, I might give you pm. Next week I will be stereo shopping









Thor


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

Mount the sub woofer under the sofa. Just make sure the mother-in-law is comfortably seated before you crank it up.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

RVCarolina said:


> Mount the sub woofer under the sofa. Just make sure the mother-in-law is comfortably seated before you crank it up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

































Thor


----------

